# Looking for a multi gym



## halfinked (May 12, 2014)

Wondering if anyone has experience with a good quality multi gym....

obviously looking for a decent price as well. Anyone knowledgeable in this respect?

Thank you !


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

halfinked said:


> Wondering if anyone has experience with a good quality multi gym....
> 
> obviously looking for a decent price as well. Anyone knowledgeable in this respect?
> 
> Thank you !


 Buy a power rack with a pull-up bar, adjustable bench, bar and plates......... sorted. f**k the cable s**t off. Invest in something quality if you have the ££ to spend. Dumbbells would be a plus and get some bands to do mobility work and face-pulls.

Sorted.


----------



## halfinked (May 12, 2014)

Quackerz said:


> Buy a power rack with a pull-up bar, adjustable bench, bar and plates......... sorted. f**k the cable s**t off. Invest in something quality if you have the ££ to spend. Dumbbells would be a plus and get some bands to do mobility work and face-pulls.
> 
> Sorted.


 best site to go to ?

thanks


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

halfinked said:


> best site to go to ?
> 
> thanks


 How much do you want to spend and how much space do you have?


----------



## halfinked (May 12, 2014)

Quackerz said:


> How much do you want to spend and how much space do you have?


 loads of space. going to be using a massive conservatory for it. well i looked at powerhouse and looks like they do 0% finance packages


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

halfinked said:


> loads of space. going to be using a massive conservatory for it. well i looked at powerhouse and looks like they do 0% finance packages


 E-Bay is always good, I have no idea where to buy equipment though.

@karbonk has his own set up as does @Stephen9069, I'm sure they can help out. :thumbup1:


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

Quackerz said:


> Buy a power rack with a pull-up bar, adjustable bench, bar and plates......... sorted. f**k the cable s**t off. Invest in something quality if you have the ££ to spend. Dumbbells would be a plus and get some bands to do mobility work and face-pulls.
> 
> Sorted.


 Exactly what i done and as for dumbells i just got the olympic dumbell handles.

I think i got most of my stuff from fitness superstore with the exception of my bands i got them from Myprotein.


----------



## karbonk (Jan 7, 2009)

Powerhouse fitness, F430 power rack, best purchase I ever made!


----------



## halfinked (May 12, 2014)

karbonk said:


> Powerhouse fitness, F430 power rack, best purchase I ever made!


 was that in a package or did you buy seperatly? there are some power racks that come with a single cable lat pulldown no?



Quackerz said:


> E-Bay is always good, I have no idea where to buy equipment though.
> 
> @karbonk has his own set up as does @Stephen9069, I'm sure they can help out. :thumbup1:


 Yeah thanks a lot mate, really helpful. e-bay is actually not bad but all of them want you to collect straight from their house lol



Stephen9069 said:


> Exactly what i done and as for dumbells i just got the olympic dumbell handles.
> 
> I think i got most of my stuff from fitness superstore with the exception of my bands i got them from Myprotein.


 dumbells? so like you only got the bar's and place the individual weights on them afterwards? how much can you get on a dumbell with the ones you have? as in maximum you could go upto in terms of space and practicality.

fitness superstore are good too im looking at them as well as powerhouse but its difficult as i do want a package, and i know the individual weights I would just go get them from gumtree


----------



## karbonk (Jan 7, 2009)

halfinked said:


> was that in a package or did you buy seperatly? there are some power racks that come with a single cable lat pulldown no?
> 
> Yeah thanks a lot mate, really helpful. e-bay is actually not bad but all of them want you to collect straight from their house lol
> 
> ...


 f430 SEPERATE BUT YOU CAN BUY ALL THE SEPERATES FOR IT TOO, LATPULLDOWN ETC.


----------



## halfinked (May 12, 2014)

karbonk said:


> f430 SEPERATE BUT YOU CAN BUY ALL THE SEPERATES FOR IT TOO, LATPULLDOWN ETC.


 what do you think of this deal?

http://www.powerhouse-fitness.co.uk/deluxe-strength-package.php


----------



## karbonk (Jan 7, 2009)

halfinked said:


> what do you think of this deal?
> 
> http://www.powerhouse-fitness.co.uk/deluxe-strength-package.php


 looks good value, all I can say is from what I have, look up the F430 in its full set up via google, its like a full on gym. but yes this looks decent and I cant fault it.


----------



## halfinked (May 12, 2014)

karbonk said:


> looks good value, all I can say is from what I have, look up the F430 in its full set up via google, its like a full on gym. but yes this looks decent and I cant fault it.


 the F430 looks like such better quality, but then again do you get a warranty with the goods and for how long?

Yeah i really like the set i linked you because i mean you get the cage, safety pins come with it also, get the pull up function and lat pulldown attachments and lower pulley, and then get the bench with 100kg worth of weights (can easily buy more) but thing is i can get this under 0% interest finance and will only cost me 24 pounds a month, shared between my partner, that is nothing.

only thing is its £300 upfront which is not too bad


----------



## karbonk (Jan 7, 2009)

halfinked said:


> the F430 looks like such better quality, but then again do you get a warranty with the goods and for how long?
> 
> Yeah i really like the set i linked you because i mean you get the cage, safety pins come with it also, get the pull up function and lat pulldown attachments and lower pulley, and then get the bench with 100kg worth of weights (can easily buy more) but thing is i can get this under 0% interest finance and will only cost me 24 pounds a month, shared between my partner, that is nothing.
> 
> only thing is its £300 upfront which is not too bad


 I paid 1 payment of £24 upfront and the rest over 12 or 24 months cant remember, I would not have any other rack now I have this, but as you say you ge the weights etc and lat pull down etc.


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

@halfinked

where did you last see it?

have you ever thought it doesnt want to be found?

perhaps give it some space


----------



## halfinked (May 12, 2014)

Heavyassweights said:


> @halfinked
> 
> where did you last see it?
> 
> ...


 last see it?



karbonk said:


> I paid 1 payment of £24 upfront and the rest over 12 or 24 months cant remember, I would not have any other rack now I have this, but as you say you ge the weights etc and lat pull down etc.


 That's not too bad actually. i just realised you can edit the deposit maximum. set it to £60 initial which is really cheap and only £45 a month. better than a gym membership tbh. worked it out. would cost £1700 a year on petrol jsut to go to gym and back...its ridic


----------



## karbonk (Jan 7, 2009)

halfinked said:


> last see it?
> 
> That's not too bad actually. i just realised you can edit the deposit maximum. set it to £60 initial which is really cheap and only £45 a month. better than a gym membership tbh. worked it out. would cost £1700 a year on petrol jsut to go to gym and back...its ridic


 My strongman gym closed down so I invested in my own gym at home, all I do (or have done for 12 months) is compound movements, except bicep curls, The rack has been fabulous and I don't need a gym, I am self motivated and making progress, managed 100kg bench x25 reps on it yesterday so all good


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

karbonk said:


> My strongman gym closed down so I invested in my own gym at home, all I do (or have done for 12 months) is compound movements, except bicep curls, The rack has been fabulous and I don't need a gym, I am self motivated and making progress, managed 100kg bench x25 reps on it yesterday so all good


 How many reps of 25kg can you do though?


----------



## halfinked (May 12, 2014)

karbonk said:


> My strongman gym closed down so I invested in my own gym at home, all I do (or have done for 12 months) is compound movements, except bicep curls, The rack has been fabulous and I don't need a gym, I am self motivated and making progress, managed 100kg bench x25 reps on it yesterday so all good


 depends on everyones goals really no? I definatly think an isolated leg day a week at a friends gym for free would be fine with me and the rest i can easily do from ahome gym. What fans are best for the gym do you think? looking at a few off amazon but not entirely sure


----------



## karbonk (Jan 7, 2009)

squats and deadlift


----------

